# Hiatus is Over.....IM Back!



## fatima_nola (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey everyone Im back after being gone for about 2 months! Here are a few FOTD's Ive done since then! Enjoy

**** I Will update the information when I get off.....In a rush at the moment***

~~~WARNING~~~
*Serious Camera Whoring*










FACE:::
Same as usual

EYES:::
MAC Chrome Yellow
MAC Passionate
MUFE #92
MAC Graphblack e/l

LIPS:::
NYX African Queen l/g







FACE:::
Same as usual

EYES:::
MAC Phloof
MAC Ricepaper
MAC Parfait Amour
MAC Brown Script
MAC Graphblack e/l
MAC Fig1
MAC #35 Lash

LIPS:::
MAC Cultured l/g


















FACE:::
Same as usual

EYES:::
MAC Shale
MAC Parfait Amour
MUFE #92
MAC Vex
MAC Brown Script
MAC Graphblack e/l
MAC #35 Lash

LIPS:::
MAC Vino l/l
MAC Dare to Wear l/g in "Gimme That"


















FACE:::
Same as usual

EYES:::
MAC Newly Minted
MAC Electric Eel
MUFE #92
MAC Brown Script
MAC #36 Lash
MAC Graphblack

LIPS:::
MAC Magenta l/l
MAC Dare to Wear l/g in "Dare to Dare"






*Dnt remember what I use on this pik....


----------



## Senoj (Aug 7, 2010)

All the looks are lovely! You have a pretty face.


----------



## pumpkiano (Aug 7, 2010)

So pretty!! Great skills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## liciouslilly (Aug 7, 2010)

welcome back.


----------



## LC (Aug 7, 2010)

the second to last pic is my fav...sooo gorgeous..all of them! love the lighter concealer on top of your brows too.


----------



## harrypotters1ga (Aug 7, 2010)

Love, love, love the looks.  Simply gorgeous! What are the lips colors?


----------



## mturner0516 (Aug 7, 2010)

Welcome back...gorgeous!


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 7, 2010)

Great looks!! I looovve the purple lips!! I also want to know what u used!! And the blue eyes were really pretty too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 7, 2010)

Welcome back!!! Each look is lovely and your brows are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Aug 7, 2010)

so beautiful!!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 7, 2010)

You are gorgeous!! Love your eyes and your makeup looks very pretty!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Aug 7, 2010)

You look beautiful


----------



## msjaybooboo (Aug 7, 2010)

love the looks! <3


----------



## sassyboo (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow...these are so pretty! You are flawless!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 7, 2010)

you are gorgeous! Love the purpley lips


----------



## hello_my_apple (Aug 7, 2010)

youre sooo beautiful! and i'm inlove w/ your head bands!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 7, 2010)

You are just GORGEOUS!!! Love the looks!


----------



## n_c (Aug 8, 2010)

I love your brows!!!


----------



## fatima_nola (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanx for all the love guys! Im about to update the products .......


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_youre sooo beautiful! and i'm inlove w/ your head bands!_

 

I agree. Love the head band in the first picture so stylish


----------



## Geraldine (Aug 8, 2010)

You are beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## katelyn0 (Aug 8, 2010)

your lips are insane!! so beautiful. and your eyebrows are amazing!


----------



## Kitty_Hello (Aug 8, 2010)

awww love all the looks that last picture is so good of you


----------



## hello_my_apple (Aug 9, 2010)

hey where is th updated info.


----------



## jess126xo (Aug 9, 2010)

those are super pretty !!


----------



## BrilliantBrntte (Aug 9, 2010)

I love all the looks! You're just beautiful and your brows are perfection.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 9, 2010)

Love them! Such pretty features... and you look good in so many colors... but purple is my fave on you... or maybe it's just that purple in general is my fave!


----------



## MissResha (Aug 9, 2010)

you are gorgeous, give me your lips! they're so rawr!


----------



## Soul Unique (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely FOTDs!


----------



## fatima_nola (Aug 9, 2010)

Yall are so nice to me....Thanx!

**** Product info is finally up******


----------



## katred (Aug 9, 2010)

You have beautiful lips and the DtW lipglasses suit them just perfectly.


----------



## fingie (Aug 9, 2010)

You are absolutely beautiful and have flawless skin. Lovelovelove.


----------



## rhondavancouver (Aug 9, 2010)

Purples, blues and hot pinks are definitely your thing! Gorgeous!


----------



## MrsGooch (Aug 9, 2010)

So Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## belle89 (Aug 9, 2010)

Your looks are so pretty. You better work, girl. Post more!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Aug 10, 2010)

Your eyes are just gorgeous.


----------



## sa'raimilan (Aug 10, 2010)

wow! these are all beautiful looks.
i love the 3rd look, the purples make you look even more gorgeous.
& i love those lashes, they are going on my wishlist.


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great pictures! I love how you use color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Your brows are perfection!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG....I've been away from Specktra for a minute and I have never seen you!  But I'm going to go look for more of your posts.  Gorgeous!  

I want to steal this and use it as MY avatar!  LOL

 Quote:


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 10, 2010)

You are soo pretty! I love the looks!

Where did you get the headbands, and do you rollerset your hair?


----------



## fatima_nola (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_OMG....I've been away from Specktra for a minute and I have never seen you!  But I'm going to go look for more of your posts.  Gorgeous!  

I want to steal this and use it as MY avatar!  LOL_

 
Awww....thats so sweet of u!


----------



## fatima_nola (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_You are soo pretty! I love the looks!

Where did you get the headbands, and do you rollerset your hair?_

 
Thanx.... The gold 1 is from forever21 and the studded 1 is from urban outfitters! And no I just blow dry and flat iron my hair...


----------



## HeatherNicole (Aug 11, 2010)

girl you're fabulous! Loving that headband in pic two i think. I wanted to get it but wasn't sure how it looked on. Loving that magenta lip, gotta get bold enough to try it.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 11, 2010)

These are all amazing! Love all the blue + purple!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 11, 2010)

You are so beautiful and I love the looks!


----------



## erynnj (Aug 13, 2010)

wow you look great with those various shades of fusica lips! all look great!


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 13, 2010)

Gorgeous gorgeousness!  You are beeeeuuutiful!


----------



## jess2302 (Aug 13, 2010)

Love all the looks and I love how you can pull off bold lips so well you look fab!


----------



## fatima_nola (Aug 13, 2010)

ThANX u, thanx u, thanx u


----------



## ginlovesmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow! Very pretty, you're ROCKING Gimme That!


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 13, 2010)

You look like a doll in the 5th pic down ! Gorgeous! 
I love your eyebrows and shadow and lipstick choices and ...wait everything lol


----------



## Cydonian (Aug 13, 2010)

You sure can rock a pink lip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely job.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 14, 2010)

You go girl!!!

Thanks for posting!!

You are absolutely gorgeous!!

I love what u did w/Chrome yellow! And ur brows are awesome!

You've given me some great ideas.

Nat


----------



## kalesha (Aug 14, 2010)

I love every single pic!! Your skin is flawless and I loveeee your hair it looks so healthy and bouncy!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 15, 2010)

First of all you are sooooo pretty!!!!
Love the hair!!!! (do you do it yourself?)
Love ALL of the looks!!! You totally just inspired me to go out and get African Queen tomorrow!!!!
What are you using on your brow bone as your highlight???


----------



## iHEARTfatshion (Aug 15, 2010)

Such great looks! I love your perfect brows and you have lips to die for


----------



## devin (Aug 15, 2010)

Beautiful!! Your lip colors are fabulous!!!


----------



## summerlove (Aug 16, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## mslips (Aug 17, 2010)

wow first time seeing your fab work, what are you using to fill in brows?


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Aug 17, 2010)

So pretty!! You look like a barbie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should definetly do an eyebrow tutorial because they are bombbbb!


----------



## nikkixoxox (Aug 17, 2010)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 18, 2010)

These are all really pretty!


----------



## flyygirl1913 (Aug 18, 2010)

First time posting on Specktra. You look gorg! What color concealer do you use under your brows?


----------



## BrunetteBunnyXO (Aug 18, 2010)

Really beautiful looks!


----------



## fatima_nola (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flyygirl1913* 

 
_First time posting on Specktra. You look gorg! What color concealer do you use under your brows?_

 
Studio Finish Concealer NW45....


----------



## missmolliecule (Aug 19, 2010)

girl you are FIERCE and FABULOUS and PERFECT! wowza


----------



## Gonzajuju (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm glad the hiatus is over! Damn you look good in every FOTD!


----------



## Chillicat14 (Aug 20, 2010)

Gorgeous!! Those Dare to Wear lipglasses look stunning on you!!


----------



## mystery (Aug 20, 2010)

i love all of these looks!
i love how you can pull off the bright lips so beautifully & rock the nude lip aswell


----------



## versace (Aug 22, 2010)

every look is super pretty


----------



## knoxydoll (Aug 23, 2010)

I love them all I can't even choose a favourite. You look gorgeous in all of them.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Aug 24, 2010)

three words:
you. betta. WERQ!


----------



## laguayaca (Aug 24, 2010)

Youre absolutely gorgeous


----------



## jackeetm (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow!  Gorgeous looks!!


----------



## my_adored (Aug 24, 2010)

You are so beautiful. And those hot pink lips really set off the look!


----------

